# WoW Trial installation problems



## DudeWheresMyCar (Oct 14, 2009)

I have problems installing the World of Warcraft trial provided on the World of Warcraft official website. when i open up the TryWoW.exe i can only get halfway through the installation process and then it freezes.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF.*

Are you sure it's just not taking a while? I know the installation can seem to hang for a while. Try to let the installer do it's thing for at least 20 minutes before deciding it freezes.


----------



## DudeWheresMyCar (Oct 14, 2009)

i hung back for about an hour and it still hung there


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try to disable your anti-virus, see and your firewall. Make sure you have administrative privilages.


----------

